

Torrents Are The New Black - flavmartins
http://allthingsd.com/20130917/torrenting-is-the-new-black/

======
graue
Is there an actual article here? I'm seeing only this pull quote and nothing
else:

> With the purchase of a series, we look at what does well on piracy sites.

– Kelly Merryman, VP of content acquisition at Netflix

------
chadwickthebold
This shouldn't really be that much of a surprise. To me, Netflix has always
seemed to be halfway between purchasing a series and pirating it. It'd be
interesting to see someone crunch the numbers and see if releasing a series on
Netflix decreases the rate of piracy for that particular property. I have a
hunch that it does, and if it does the same is probably true for other digital
distribution networks, i.e. Hulu, Steam and Amazon Prime.

But what do I know? :)

------
zebra
Analyzing illegal activity is not illegal. I can't understand what all that
fuss is about.

~~~
lifthearth
I imagine those who are charged with suppressing piracy are creating a fuss.
If they do their jobs right they'll be devaluing the product.

------
outside1234
This is basically a non-statement. Are they more or less likely to purchase if
it does well on a piracy site?

------
SifJar
Seems like a very sensible thing to be doing.

